# Another Truss Accident



## wemeck (Jan 21, 2004)

Came across this earlier today at:

http://www.roadie.net/vegastruss.htm

The rig belonged to Fourth Phase, and they were trying to nudge one of
the legs of the self climbing system with a forklift when it went over.
No one was hurt luckily.


----------



## rgsw (Aug 30, 2004)

why has this not be talked about at all? seriously cool pictures. anyone else got similar disaster stories?


----------



## ship (Sep 4, 2004)

Very hard to share disaster stories beyond a news item or debate over what happened later on. More it's the idea of this happened, this is what all need to know to prevent it from happening again to anyone else would be the point of such postings.

It's something that you hope does not happen in general and pray does not happen to you. Also since all companies have the same gear and frequently the same people installing it, such problems can happen to anyone when proper care and training is not there. A accident can be anything from a shackle being installed wrong to catestrophic. They are all dangerous.

Almost got myself blown up on the gun-line eight times, each time there was a mistake made no mater how much it was trained against. While the details of each circumstance would be easier to tell the tale about, such lighting rig crashes are much more dangerous almost in that they involve businesses and heavy law suites and more people in the area of it. Those that point the finger are also when it happens to them given the least amount of credit. Much less those that tell the tale about any problems they hopefully will never see to this degree would not be doing much for their companies value in the business. Also such failures are extremely rare.

Hope it helps, this subject like death in general is not a easy topic for discussion beyond my arber was over-loaded and we lost our grip in making it crash. Such things happen and many people have experienced it. A catistropic truss or set failure is much more huge in scope and danger kind of like a collapse of the entire fly system in scale.


----------



## SPLORCH (Nov 27, 2004)

Nooooo! Not the robots! That one got totaly smooshed between the truss and that roof panel.


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont have any stories but the truss... that just sucks


----------

